

Homo homini lupus - c1sc0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_homini_lupus
I'm posting this to show contrarian viewpoint on the 'empathy' post a while back. It's an oldie but goodie. I don't necessarily agree but I'd like to hear HN chime in on this age-old debate: Is man fundamentally good or bad? Does technology change this basic disposition?
======
ilkhd2
Amen.

